# Grande amore logorato volge alla fine?



## berlino443 (18 Agosto 2013)

Ci siamo messi insieme 8 anni fa, spinti da un innamoramento folle e con il progetto di avere bambini.
Per lei ho cambiato città, lavoro  e ho lasciato la mia ragazza di allora.L'inserimento nella nuova realtà è stato difficile ma col tempo e tantissimi sacrifici ho avuto abbastanza fortuna.Lei intanto ha fatto carriera e questo è stato motivo di invidia e frustrazione da parte mia costretto ad un lavoro che non mi piaceva.Rabbia acuita dal fatto che non sentivo da parte sua un supporto reale nell'aiutarmi a trovare una mia dimensione lavorativa. Certo ascoltava e  annuiva ma il tutto si fermava lì.Per anni mi sono chiesto se tra i doveri  del coniuge c'è anche quello di sostenere professionalmente la parte meno fortunata. 
Primi anni meravigliosi ma i figli non arrivano e dopo due   tentativi fallimentari di fecondazione assistita  tramite iui     decidiamo di optare per l'adozione.
Io sono d'accordo ma vorrei provare per una sola volta la fivet. Lei è contraria, dice di essersi già sacrificata abbastanza. Capisco e  non insisto ma si crea tra di noi una situazione di stallo, rabbia, allontanamento reciproco.
Poi ci riavviciniamo (o così credevo) si decide di sbloccare la situazione e procediamo, con esito negativo.
Io cado in depressione , lei si difende immergendosi nel lavoro , o visto dal suo punto di vista, io mi allontano e lei si sente tradita nel momento in cui aveva bisogno di sentirsi più amata.
Ci accusiamo a vicenda  di  lavorare troppo, di scappare nel momento del bisogno,  insomma di grave negligenza e trascuratezza reciproca.Andiamo da un terapista di coppia ma non funziona.

Tantissimi  litigi, altrettante riconciliazioni, il tutto sostenuto dalla certezza del fortissimo legame che  ti da un grande amore. Quest'estate la situazione precipita. Insoddisfatto delle sue vaghe (o arrabbiate)risposte quando affermo di sentirmi trascurato do l'avvio ad una crisi che diventa sempre più profonda. Lei cade dalle nuvole ,  entra completamente in tilt (credeva che tutto fosse ok), poi FINALMENTE riesce a fare spazio per le sue emozioni più profonde  e deve capire se sono l'uomo per lei. Saltano le ferie ed ognuno trascorre l'estate liberamente. 

Tra poco lei torna e dovremo decidere se stare insieme e a quali condizioni.Io sono stanco,  risentito e arrabbiato.So che questo risentimento ha nuociuto alla relazione. Temo di iniziare a rendermi conto che la donna di cui ero innamorato, con la quale volevo avere una famiglia (anche adottando) è stata un bluff.O forse siamo stati un bluff l'un per l'altra: entrambi volevamo più di quanto non eravamo realmente disposti a dare.
Come posso sapere se è tempo di lasciare andare la relazione?Al momento sono attaccato ai bei ricordi, alle memorie di gite insieme e con gli amici, al sentimento, che nonostante tutto non puoi cancellare da un giorno all'altro.

E' anche vero che da tempo sono infelice in questa relazione:sento che lei ha sempre impegni più importanti di me e che le mie cose vengono sempre dopo. Non ho nessuna delle cose che le ho chiesto nel corso degli anni.Essendo lei iperattiva, e vivendo con senso di colpa il semplice riposare anche dopo una settimana di lavoro,ho vissuto la quotidianità, tranne rari momenti, con grande ansia: c'è sempre qualcosa da fare, un piano, un progetto...


----------



## perplesso (18 Agosto 2013)

Matrimonio finito.   ringrazia che non ci siano figli di mezzo,potete lasciarvi in serenità.


----------



## berlino443 (18 Agosto 2013)

*domanda per perplesso*



perplesso ha detto:


> Matrimonio finito.   ringrazia che non ci siano figli di mezzo,potete lasciarvi in serenità.


Ciao,

perchè sei così sicuro che sia finita?


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Agosto 2013)

berlino443 ha detto:


> Ci siamo messi insieme 8 anni fa, spinti da un innamoramento folle e con il progetto di avere bambini.
> Per lei ho cambiato città, lavoro  e ho lasciato la mia ragazza di allora.L'inserimento nella nuova realtà è stato difficile ma col tempo e tantissimi sacrifici ho avuto abbastanza fortuna.Lei intanto ha fatto carriera e questo è stato motivo di invidia e frustrazione da parte mia costretto ad un lavoro che non mi piaceva.Rabbia acuita dal fatto che non sentivo da parte sua un supporto reale nell'aiutarmi a trovare una mia dimensione lavorativa. Certo ascoltava e  annuiva ma il tutto si fermava lì.Per anni mi sono chiesto se tra i doveri  del coniuge c'è anche quello di sostenere professionalmente la parte meno fortunata.
> Primi anni meravigliosi ma i figli non arrivano e dopo due   tentativi fallimentari di fecondazione assistita  tramite iui     decidiamo di optare per l'adozione.
> Io sono d'accordo ma vorrei provare per una sola volta la fivet. Lei è contraria, dice di essersi già sacrificata abbastanza. Capisco e  non insisto ma si crea tra di noi una situazione di stallo, rabbia, allontanamento reciproco.
> ...


il sentimento si è logorato ma il timore di restar soli vi frena ....vero non è facile chiudere una relazione che nei primi anni ci ha donato bei momenti, però non vedo progetti in comune a parte quello importantissimo dei figli, indubbiamente questo ostacolo ha contribuito ad allontanarvi ... È qui che dovete riflettere, l'unico progetto in comune era quello di avere figli ( naturali e/o non)? Perché se è così allora effettivamente non vi è più nulla che vi lega se non l'abitudine e la rabbia reciproca ... O c'è altro??? Riflettete su questo .....


----------



## contepinceton (18 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> il sentimento si è logorato ma il timore di restar soli vi frena ....vero non è facile chiudere una relazione che nei primi anni ci ha donato bei momenti, però non vedo progetti in comune a parte quello importantissimo dei figli, indubbiamente questo ostacolo ha contribuito ad allontanarvi ... È qui che dovete riflettere, l'unico progetto in comune era quello di avere figli ( naturali e/o non)? Perché se è così allora effettivamente non vi è più nulla che vi lega se non l'abitudine e la rabbia reciproca ... O c'è altro??? Riflettete su questo .....


Infatti sai cosa dice una mia amica rompina?
Prima mi hai abituato a certi vizi conte...
Poi dalla sera alla mattina me li hai tolti...
E sono subito stata male...

Pensiamo a come e a quanto ci abituiamo all'altro...

E come ci incazziamo se una persona è prima tutta zucchero e miele...e poi pian piano diventa tutta...Zolfo e fiele...

Pensiamo alle tre esse di Satana...Superbia, sesso soldi...

Comunque lo confesso...
L'amore si logora...perchè sovente si trasmuta in cose che noi non sospettiamo...


----------



## lunaiena (19 Agosto 2013)

berlino443 ha detto:


> Ci siamo messi insieme 8 anni fa, spinti da un innamoramento folle e con il progetto di avere bambini.
> Per lei ho cambiato città, lavoro  e ho lasciato la mia ragazza di allora.L'inserimento nella nuova realtà è stato difficile ma col tempo e tantissimi sacrifici ho avuto abbastanza fortuna.Lei intanto ha fatto carriera e questo è stato motivo di invidia e frustrazione da parte mia costretto ad un lavoro che non mi piaceva.Rabbia acuita dal fatto che non sentivo da parte sua un supporto reale nell'aiutarmi a trovare una mia dimensione lavorativa. Certo ascoltava e  annuiva ma il tutto si fermava lì.Per anni mi sono chiesto se tra i doveri  del coniuge c'è anche quello di sostenere professionalmente la parte meno fortunata.
> Primi anni meravigliosi ma i figli non arrivano e dopo due   tentativi fallimentari di fecondazione assistita  tramite iui     decidiamo di optare per l'adozione.
> Io sono d'accordo ma vorrei provare per una sola volta la fivet. Lei è contraria, dice di essersi già sacrificata abbastanza. Capisco e  non insisto ma si crea tra di noi una situazione di stallo, rabbia, allontanamento reciproco.
> ...


bisognerebbe cercare di realizzaresi da soli...
senza pretendere chissà che dall'altro/tra


----------



## perplesso (19 Agosto 2013)

berlino443 ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> perchè sei così sicuro che sia finita?


perchè non c'è nessun sentimento che giustifichi la prosecuzione del rapporto.

nè stima nè affetto nè complicità nè altro.

meglio lasciarsi adesso,prima che arriviate a detestarvi


----------



## Sole (19 Agosto 2013)

berlino443 ha detto:


> Ci siamo messi insieme 8 anni fa, spinti da un innamoramento folle e con il progetto di avere bambini.
> Per lei ho cambiato città, lavoro  e ho lasciato la mia ragazza di allora.L'inserimento nella nuova realtà è stato difficile ma col tempo e tantissimi sacrifici ho avuto abbastanza fortuna.Lei intanto ha fatto carriera e questo è stato motivo di invidia e frustrazione da parte mia costretto ad un lavoro che non mi piaceva.Rabbia acuita dal fatto che non sentivo da parte sua un supporto reale nell'aiutarmi a trovare una mia dimensione lavorativa. Certo ascoltava e  annuiva ma il tutto si fermava lì.Per anni mi sono chiesto se tra i doveri  del coniuge c'è anche quello di sostenere professionalmente la parte meno fortunata.
> Primi anni meravigliosi ma i figli non arrivano e dopo due   tentativi fallimentari di fecondazione assistita  tramite iui     decidiamo di optare per l'adozione.
> Io sono d'accordo ma vorrei provare per una sola volta la fivet. Lei è contraria, dice di essersi già sacrificata abbastanza. Capisco e  non insisto ma si crea tra di noi una situazione di stallo, rabbia, allontanamento reciproco.
> ...


Nessuno può sapere cosa vi lega e quello che provate l'uno per l'altra. I sentimenti che si provano in una storia d'amore a volte sono fatti della stessa sostanza dei ricordi. E quelli belli, forti, a volte riescono a tenere in piedi storie che, a ben guardare, non possono avere un futuro.

Devi capire se questo è il vostro caso.

Comunque, al di là di questo, rispondo alla domanda in neretto.

Io ho vissuto la stessa tua incertezza, prima di separarmi. Era un rapporto di quasi vent'anni, con due figli... e ricordo bene la paura e i dubbi, le sensazioni altalenanti. Un tempo avevo chiesto qui sopra la stessa cosa... e avevo aperto un thread 'Il momento di dirsi addio' o qualcosa del genere, proprio in questa sezione del forum. Il mio nick all'epoca era Sole. Ti consiglio di leggere le risposte... a me hanno aiutato.

In sostanza, il momento in cui capisci che devi troncare è quello in cui riesci a dire 'basta' e capisci che è una liberazione. Quando scopri che sono spariti tutti i dubbi... e non parlo dei dubbi sui risvolti pratici e organizzativi (i problemi pratici ci sono eccome, e a volte sono un peso in più sull'anima, ma voi non avete figli, quindi...). Parlo proprio dell'accogliere una decisione presa in modo totale: con la testa, col cuore e con la pancia. Capisci che è il momento quando magari sei spaventato all'idea di chiudere quel capitolo... ma hai comunque la sensazione che vale la pena sopportare anche la paura e l'incertezza del futuro.

Spero che tu possa arrivare presto alla tua decisione e che, qualunque sia, ti faccia sentire a posto con te stesso.


----------



## Sole (19 Agosto 2013)

Ecco il thread di cui ti avevo parlato:

http://www.tradimento.net/51-divorz...di-dirsi-addio?p=859099&viewfull=1#post859099

Io mi sono separata 5 mesi dopo aver aperto il 3D.

Spero possa aiutarti 

Un abbraccio.


----------



## Tebe (19 Agosto 2013)

Ciao e benvenuto.
 L inizio della mia storia é stato esattamente co.e il tuo. Un grande amore, fidanzati e fidanzate pregresse da lasciare. Felicità. Comprare casa. E tutto il resto.
 Poi la voglia di figli. Sua. Non mia. Il lavoro sempre troppo, l incomunicabilità che lentamente ci ha preso quasi a nostra insaputa un po alla Scajola. Ferie separate. Quasi letti separati.
 Eppure era stato un amore che mi, ci aveva preso nel dna.
Io quella amore lo sentivo ancora ma ero arrabbiata con lui.
E lui uguale.
Mi ha tradita. L ho beccato. Abbiamo parlato. E parlato.
Sono passati quattro anni. Siamo ancora insieme. 
E meglio di prima.
Tutto questo per dirti che dovete secondo me trovare un punto di rottura forte.
Ognuno mettendo sul piatto tutto. Ma tutto tutto.
E se c e ancora quella amore. Vien fuori.
Sono con il dell quindi chiedo venia.


----------



## berlino443 (19 Agosto 2013)

*Cara Sole Cari amici*



Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ecco il thread di cui ti avevo parlato:
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/51-divorz...di-dirsi-addio?p=859099&viewfull=1#post859099
> 
> ...


Cara Sole,

le tue parole  e la comprensione non giudicante che dimostri nel rispondermi mi sono già di grande aiuto.


La sensazione che provo è quella di avere sciupato la cosa più bella che mi sia capitata e riesco solo ad accusarmi di ogni terribile nefandezza anche se razionalmente so che lei ha la sua parte nel nostro fallimento. 
Ora sono solo, un pò sperso, aspetto che torni.Sono andato al bar poche ore fa e a momenti scoppiavo a piangere pensando a quei mattini in cui mi veniva a trovare al lavoro. 

 I miei sentimenti si sono logorati nel tempo i suoi sono esplosi tutti insieme in un momento.
Nonostante tutto, credo che in entrambi sia rimasto dell'amore... o forse dovrei dire dell'affetto?

Insomma, io non ho certezza di niente, sono colto di sorpesa dall'evolversi drammatico degli eventi: fino a tre settimane fa progettavamo figli e casa nuova( già individuata), e ora(ma anche 3 settimane fa)  al solo pensiero di andare avanti con questi piani  sento  grande fatica, mi sento tradito da me stesso e solo dopo da lei e sento la fatica di un ennesimo nuovo inizio. Eppure quando penso a lei, alla sua dolcezza, ai modi teneri in cui mi chiamava, al macigno dell'infertilità che ci è piombato addosso e a come ci siamo fatti forza per affrontarlo, ai nostri abbracci a letto, a come ci siamo conosciuti , alle nostre speranze, mi chiedo se in qualche modo non si possa recuperare qualcosa di tutto questo o se è meglio rassegnarsi.

Tu cosa ne pensi? Come sta tuo marito dopo la vostra separazione?

ps. avevo già letto i forum precedenti
Un abbraccio


----------



## Sole (19 Agosto 2013)

berlino443 ha detto:


> Cara Sole,
> 
> le tue parole  e la comprensione non giudicante che dimostri nel rispondermi mi sono già di grande aiuto.
> 
> ...


Penso che quando se ne vivono tante insieme, quando si ha una storia intensa e vissuta alle spalle sia normale avere mille pensieri prima di mandare tutto alle ortiche, figli o non figli.

Tu stai vivendo la fase dell'incertezza, dell'altalena emotiva in cui si coltivano ancora speranze che tutto possa cambiare. E penso che sia una fase cruciale, in cui magari, se si riesce a trovare un punto di contatto e far leva su quello, si potrebbero aprire degli spiragli.

Un tempo qualcuno mi disse che pensare troppo a volte non serve a nulla, che è molto meglio lasciarsi andare e vivere giorno per giorno. Insomma, smetti di nuotare e prova a lasciarti andare senza cercare a tutti i costi il controllo. A un certo punto, dopo tanto pensare, forse è l'unica cosa che può portare da qualche parte 

Mio marito è stato molto male... e anche adesso so che non ha ancora trovato un equilibrio affettivo.
Però a livello personale è riuscito a trovare i suoi spazi e a migliorarsi... a volte un rapporto di coppia problematico può diventare una gabbia. Lui, nel momento in cui si è trovato solo, si è riscoperto. Al di là del dolore grande che c'è stato, indubbiamente.

Un abbraccio anche a te!


----------



## Circe (19 Agosto 2013)

berlino443 ha detto:


> Ora sono solo, un pò sperso, aspetto che torni.Sono andato al bar poche ore fa e a momenti scoppiavo a piangere pensando a quei mattini in cui mi veniva a trovare al lavoro.
> 
> ciao..  io leggo nel tuo thread e nelle tue risposte, una depressione serpeggiante. credo che il tuo non esserti realizzato personalmente abbia spento qualcosa dentro di te. tu parli delke sue mancanze. ..quasi come un figlio che si lamenta di una mamma a tratti assente,  spesso presa dai suoi impegni,  dalle sue pianificazioni. io ti inviterei a renderti conto che ai suoi occhi saresti irresistibile se invece di piangerti addosso (anche senza parlarne -ci sono atteggiamenti negativi che non hanno bisogno di paole-) facessi qualcosa x sorprenderla, farla sorridere. ho avuto a che fare con donne che non riescono a diventare mamme, ed è uno strazio dell'anima grandissimo.  forse lei ha bisogno di un marito che la protegge e la rassicura, non di uno che invece se le aspetta queste cose.  datevi un'altra chance....lei si è rifugiata nel lavoro pur di andare avanti...tu stai qui a lamentarti di lei. a volte noi donne vorremmo essere trattate come bimbe indifese e non come guerriere. quelk'armatura ce la mettiamo addosso x non crollare.
> quando rientrerà falka sentire amata, importante.  metti da parte le tue frustrazioni. e se devi fare un cammino psicologico secondo me deve essere individuale non di coppia. poi il tempo ti darà le risposte...in bocca al lupo ;-)


----------



## berlino443 (19 Agosto 2013)

*pozzo senza fondo dei bisogni*



Circe ha detto:


> berlino443 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ora sono solo, un pò sperso, aspetto che torni.Sono andato al bar poche ore fa e a momenti scoppiavo a piangere pensando a quei mattini in cui mi veniva a trovare al lavoro.
> ...


----------



## Sole (19 Agosto 2013)

berlino443 ha detto:


> Tutte le volte che ha pianto perchè il test era negativo ero lì , a consolarla, spesso mettendo da parte i miei stessi sentimenti perchè se uno piangeva l'altro un poco doveva reggere. Ogni volta che si è disperata dopo i nostri esaperanti litigi, e ti assicuro che le volte sono state molte, ho cercato di fare quello che sentivo, e le sono stato accanto. Parliamo di anni non di qualche settimana.....
> *Il problema è che nella sua disperazione, si isolava da tutto e da tutti, era lei e solo lei a soffrire, lei al centro di noi due, io relegato ad un appendice consolatoria.* Io l'uomo l'ho fatto, ma perchè il mio dolore e la mia persona, devono essere sempre messi in secondo piano? Prima lei, e poi io, mai noi due insieme.Mai! *Per me la relazione è stata un problema di mancanza di solidarietà vera, profonda, condivisa.Un dire: i tuoi problemi sono anche i miei ,facciamocela insieme, piuttosto che sorreggimi e sii forte per tutt'è due. *
> Anche tu nelle tue parole, metti gerarchie del dolore, prima quello di x e poi quello di y.
> Guarda che questo non fa bene, soprattutto se poi non ci sono campi in cui si trova una compensazione.Verso la condivisione e il reciproco aiuto dobbiamo mirare, altrimenti è un disastro.
> ...


Quello che ho nerettato credo sia il punto centrale. Quello da cui, probabilmente, dovreste partire nel caso voleste ricominciare.
Come mai nel momento del dolore uno dei due ha preferito escludere l'altro e trovare strategie 'individuali' per uscire dalla sofferenza, piuttosto che attingere alle risorse della coppia.

Perché io sono convinta che se la reazione di tua moglie è stata questa (a prescindere dal tipo di problema che stavate affrontando: poteva essere un lutto, una crisi di altro tipo...) vuol dire che già qualche crepa c'era nel rapporto di coppia.

Non so se abbia senso, comunque, stare ad analizzare al microscopio certe dinamiche. Certo lo ha se in voi c'è il desiderio di riprovarci.


----------



## Circe (19 Agosto 2013)

berlino443 ha detto:


> Circe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Tutte le volte che ha pianto perchè il test era negativo ero lì , a consolarla, spesso mettendo da parte i miei stessi sentimenti perchè se uno piangeva l'altro un poco doveva reggere. Ogni volta che si è disperata dopo i nostri esaperanti litigi, e ti assicuro che le volte sono state molte, ho cercato di fare quello che sentivo, e le sono stato accanto. Parliamo di anni non di qualche settimana.....
> ...


----------



## Nordica (19 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ecco il thread di cui ti avevo parlato:
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/51-divorz...di-dirsi-addio?p=859099&viewfull=1#post859099
> 
> ...


Sono curiosa...


----------



## Nordica (19 Agosto 2013)

Freja ha detto:


> Sono curiosa...


Interessante lettura!


----------



## Sole (20 Agosto 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> Interessante lettura!




In effetti mi fa strano rileggermi... penso sia il bello di un forum. Poter tornare indietro e sfogliare certe pagine e ritrovare la me stessa che ero è una cosa che è strana e bella al tempo stesso!

Quando ho scritto quel post ero veramente a un bivio. Ma mi mancava il coraggio di decidere quale strada intraprendere... lo stesso coraggio di cui parlava Buscopann nella sua risposta.

Devo dire che nella mia scelta, alla fine, ha pesato tanto aver incontrato quella terza persona che, quando ho aperto il thread, ancora non esisteva. Il coraggio, altrimenti, non l'avrei trovato. Almeno non in così poco tempo.

Alla fine mi sono trovata nella stessa situazione di elena (Arianna) 

Come ho già detto altrove, l'amore è una grande spinta al cambiamento. Ma non è tanto facile trovarlo, purtroppo.


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2013)

berlino443 ha detto:


> Ci siamo messi insieme 8 anni fa, spinti da un innamoramento folle e con il progetto di avere bambini.
> Per lei ho cambiato città, lavoro  e ho lasciato la mia ragazza di allora.L'inserimento nella nuova realtà è stato difficile ma col tempo e tantissimi sacrifici ho avuto abbastanza fortuna.Lei intanto ha fatto carriera e questo è stato motivo di invidia e frustrazione da parte mia costretto ad un lavoro che non mi piaceva.Rabbia acuita dal fatto che non sentivo da parte sua un supporto reale nell'aiutarmi a trovare una mia dimensione lavorativa. Certo ascoltava e  annuiva ma il tutto si fermava lì.Per anni mi sono chiesto se tra i doveri  del coniuge c'è anche quello di sostenere professionalmente la parte meno fortunata.
> Primi anni meravigliosi ma i figli non arrivano e dopo due   tentativi fallimentari di fecondazione assistita  tramite iui     decidiamo di optare per l'adozione.
> Io sono d'accordo ma vorrei provare per una sola volta la fivet. Lei è contraria, dice di essersi già sacrificata abbastanza. Capisco e  non insisto ma si crea tra di noi una situazione di stallo, rabbia, allontanamento reciproco.
> ...


non è detto che sia finita... se credete entrambi ancora nel vostro rapporto allora forse lo potete salvare. Ma dovete parlare, togliervi tutti i sassolini che avete nelle scarpe anche quelli che fanno più male.

se invece l'unica cosa che vi tiene insieme è la paura di restare soli allora lasciate perdere. Meglio il nulla e ricominciare da capo che essere infelici una vita


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> In effetti mi fa strano rileggermi... penso sia il bello di un forum. Poter tornare indietro e sfogliare certe pagine e ritrovare la me stessa che ero è una cosa che è strana e bella al tempo stesso!
> 
> Quando ho scritto quel post ero veramente a un bivio. *Ma mi mancava il coraggio di decidere quale strada intraprendere... lo stesso coraggio di *cui parlava Buscopann nella sua risposta.
> 
> ...


a quel punto però non è più coraggio perché si agisce sull'onda di un entusiasmo che travolge tutto.
è chiaro che l'augurio sia che tutto sia solido e vada per il meglio ma idealmente credo che sarebbe sempre preferibile chiudere con lucidità e passare solo dopo ad un altro amore.
ma capisco che  la vita ti colga spesso  alla sprovvista


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a quel punto però non è più coraggio perché si agisce sull'onda di un entusiasmo che travolge tutto.
> è chiaro che l'augurio sia che tutto sia solido e vada per il meglio ma idealmente credo che sarebbe sempre preferibile chiudere con lucidità e passare solo dopo ad un altro amore.
> ma capisco che  la vita ti colga spesso  alla sprovvista


Incredibile ma ti quoto.:up::up::up::up:
Dati che ci furono epoche in cui ebbi certi pensieri...
Mi resi conto sulla mia carne che non passerei MAI per un'altra persona per prendere una qualsiasi decisione.
Perchè poi come faccio quando questa persona sparisce dalla mia vita?

Ma mi sa che hai detto le cose che ritengo che ogni persona di buonsenso le abbia detto...

Ossia prudenza nel passare da una relazione ad un'altra.

Appunto anche a me sai...l'entusiasmo iniziale è sempre stato molto fuorviante...:up::up::up::up::up:

Eh no eh? Per lo smeraldo chiedi troppo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ok dei munifico come non mai te lo pongo...


----------



## Sole (21 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a quel punto però non è più coraggio perché si agisce sull'onda di un entusiasmo che travolge tutto.
> è chiaro che l'augurio sia che tutto sia solido e vada per il meglio ma idealmente credo che sarebbe sempre preferibile chiudere con lucidità e passare solo dopo ad un altro amore.
> ma capisco che  la vita ti colga spesso  alla sprovvista


Non sono d'accordo.
Io non ho lasciato mio marito per un porto sicuro. Ho lasciato mio marito dopo una notte passata con un uomo che avrebbe potuto non volermi più vedere. L'ho lasciato perché era stata una notte diversa, certo. Perché la mattina dopo sono tornata a casa e avevo la testa da un'altra parte. E in quell'uomo ho intravisto la possibilitâ DA PARTE MIA di provare sensazioni che non pensavo di poter provare più. Ma il mio attuale compagno è stato il mio amante per una sola notte. E io non avevo garanzie né certezze quando ho lasciato mio marito.
L'ho lasciato perchè volevo tornare ad amare. Non perché avevo un paracadute.
E se dopo un paio di settimane mi fossi trovata sola (cosa possibile) io non sarei comunque tornata indietro.
E men che meno tornerei indietro adesso.


----------



## sienne (21 Agosto 2013)

Ciao

... ogni persona di buon senso le abbia detto ... 

buon senso ... 

quando ho chiesto, se quel post, con insinuazioni e giudizi chiari proprio su questo fatto,
indicasse Sole ... la risposta fu ... nooooo così, in generale ... 

buon senso ... 

... mentire ... 

OK ...

sienne


----------



## sienne (21 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> Io non ho lasciato mio marito per un porto sicuro. Ho lasciato mio marito dopo una notte passata con un uomo che avrebbe potuto non volermi più vedere. L'ho lasciato perché era stata una notte diversa, certo. Perché la mattina dopo sono tornata a casa e avevo la testa da un'altra parte. E in quell'uomo ho intravisto la possibilitâ DA PARTE MIA di provare sensazioni che non pensavo di poter provare più. Ma il mio attuale compagno è stato il mio amante per una sola notte. E io non avevo garanzie né certezze quando ho lasciato mio marito.
> L'ho lasciato perchè volevo tornare ad amare. Non perché avevo un paracadute.
> E se dopo un paio di settimane mi fossi trovata sola (cosa possibile) io non sarei comunque tornata indietro.
> E men che meno tornerei indietro adesso.



Ciao Sole,

quando ci si trova su quel cammino ... 
un cammino del dubbio, dell'indecisione, delle domande ... 
spesso è un avvenimento, una cosa ... può essere anche insignificante in sé,
che poi fa scattare l'ago o da una o dall'altra parte. 
Nella mente avviene come il gioco del Domino ... tutto diviene chiaro. 
A furia di tanti alberi ... alla fine ci si riesce, finalmente, a riconoscere il bosco. 

Fa bene sapere ... che via intraprendere ... anche se è pietrosa. 

sienne


----------



## Sole (21 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Sole,
> 
> quando ci si trova su quel cammino ...
> un cammino del dubbio, dell'indecisione, delle domande ...
> ...


Sienne, il punto è che tu ci sei passata e altri no.
Anch'io quella mattina al mio ritorno mi sono detta 'basta, mollo tutto, non ha più senso andare avanti'.
Ma l'ho detto perché ero stanca di trovarmi sempre altrove rispetto a mio marito. Perché ero stanca di stare con uomini diversi e poi tornare a casa e fare finta di niente. Ma soprattutto perché si era risvegliato in me qualcosa. E mi piaceva sentire quel qualcosa dopo tanta aridità: volevo lasciarmi lo spazio e il tempo per viverla in modo pulito.
Le cose poi sono andate bene. Tanti problemi, difficoltá pesantissime che avrebbero schiacciato chiunque. E invece tutto si è rafforzato.
Io credo che non abbia importanza perché si decide: a meno che non si abbia un cervello da sedicenni, se si prende la decisione non è certo sulla scia di un entusiasmo. Ma di un'occasione. La cosa è un po' diversa


----------



## Sole (21 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ... ogni persona di buon senso le abbia detto ...
> 
> ...


Sienne, vai tranquilla. È una dinamica che conosco già, non mi importa sai.
È difficile raccontarsi su un forum, anche per una logorroica come me.
Le persone di buon senso di cui parla il Conte si trovano solo su Tradi.net 
Nella realtà tutti, dai miei genitori ai miei amici più cari, non hanno mai avuto dubbi, anzi: la mia psicologa dopo 2 anni di tentennamenti  mi ha fatto capire che era ora 
Chiunque mi conoscesse (perfino la mia ex suocera) mi ha detto che se lo aspettava, il mio matrimonio era diventato un'agonia per tutti. Solo io e mio marito ci ostinavamo a tenerci aggrappati.
Ma come spiegare tutto questo?
Come far capire a chi non sa nulla di te?
Niente, mi sono rassegnata al fatto che qui, chi in buona fede e chi meno, dicano la loro senza avere tutti gli elementi. Fa parte del gioco!


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Sienne, vai tranquilla. È una dinamica che conosco già, non mi importa sai.
> È difficile raccontarsi su un forum, anche per una logorroica come me.
> Le persone di buon senso di cui parla il Conte si trovano solo su Tradi.net
> Nella realtà tutti, dai miei genitori ai miei amici più cari, non hanno mai avuto dubbi, anzi: la mia psicologa dopo 2 anni di tentennamenti  mi ha fatto capire che era ora
> ...


sì, naturalmente . vale per tutti noi.


----------



## sienne (21 Agosto 2013)

Ciao

dipende molto, da che gioco si gioca ... 

sono tranquilla ... perché è limpido come l'acqua ... 

ma fa sorridere ... non esiste maschera, ne furbizia ...

che a lungo termine, possano nascondere ... 

ma forse ... e chi lo sa ... ma intanto ... 

sienne


----------



## Sole (21 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, naturalmente . vale per tutti noi.


Certo. E dopo un po' di tempo passato qui posso dire con una certa sicurezza di aver imparato a distinguere chi è in buona fede e chi no.


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Incredibile ma ti quoto.:up::up::up::up:
> Dati che ci furono epoche in cui ebbi certi pensieri...
> Mi resi conto sulla mia carne che non passerei MAI per un'altra persona per prendere una qualsiasi decisione.
> Perchè poi come faccio quando questa persona sparisce dalla mia vita?
> ...


certo ,avevo un po' di rossi in questi giorni e ho giusto tirato due righe antipatiche per sole per avere un verde.
adoro questo sistemino


----------



## sienne (21 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo ,avevo un po' di rossi in questi giorni e ho giusto tirato due righe antipatiche per sole per avere un verde.
> adoro questo sistemino



Ciao Minerva

mmmmmm .... questo sistema ha dei falli ... 
a me è successo il contrario ... 

è un gioco d'azzardo ... :singleeye:  ...

sienne


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Minerva
> 
> mmmmmm .... questo sistema ha dei falli ...
> *a me è successo il contrario ...
> ...


è sempre la stessa cosa: punteggi pro e contro le persone , non alle idee


----------



## Sole (21 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo ,avevo un po' di rossi in questi giorni e ho giusto tirato due righe antipatiche per sole per avere un verde.
> adoro questo sistemino


Ma non hai scritto niente di antipatico per me. Solo il tuo punto di vista. Penso sincero. Però il sistema fa schifo, questo lo condivido.


----------



## Sole (21 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è sempre la stessa cosa: punteggi pro e contro le persone , non alle idee


Non sempre. Io una volta penso di aver approvato Joey Blow


----------



## sienne (21 Agosto 2013)

Ciao

mmmhhh non sono d'accordo.

non è tanto il sistema ... ma di come lo si usa.
le motivazioni che ti spingono, a dire verde o rosso. 
se mai, il sistema è incompleto ... manca il dovere,
di esprimere le motivazioni ... questo, sarebbe un gioco pulito. 

se ricevo un rosso ... e ne ricevo, vorrei sapere il perché. 
solo il perché, riesce a farmi riflettere ... 
il risultare simpatica o meno ... è una cosa ... 
che non riesce ad influenzare i miei pensieri ... 
quelli, non hanno prezzo ... sono i miei ... e non li vendo ...  :mrgreen:

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mmmhhh non sono d'accordo.
> 
> ...


Beh mi pare che Farfalla pubblicò le motivazioni che riceveva...no?
Il sistema comunque funziona a dovere...
Con chi di dovere!

E fa il suo lavoro:
Sollevare Admin da certi compiti incresciosi...

Ma piuttosto di capire le cose basilari
si punta sempre il dito su dettagli insignificanti no?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo ,avevo un po' di rossi in questi giorni e ho giusto tirato due righe antipatiche per sole per avere un verde.
> adoro questo sistemino


Ecco brava...
Mi hai già fatto pentire di averti approvata...
Dimenticavo che ti insuperbisci tutta quanta
e inizi a insegnare come si modera un forum
ma senza averne uno tu 
che funga da esempio per tutto il web no?

Boni tuti così eh?


----------



## sienne (21 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh mi pare che Farfalla pubblicò le motivazioni che riceveva...no?
> Il sistema comunque funziona a dovere...
> Con chi di dovere!
> 
> ...


Ciao 

calmati ... nessuno ha chiesto o richiesto qualcosa ...
nessuno ha fatto una richiesta ... è tutto OK ... 
si stava chiacchierando ... del più e del meno ... 

respira profondamente ... è tutto OK ...

sienne


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> Io non ho lasciato mio marito per un porto sicuro. Ho lasciato mio marito dopo una notte passata con un uomo che avrebbe potuto non volermi più vedere. L'ho lasciato perché era stata una notte diversa, certo. *Perché la mattina dopo sono tornata a casa e avevo la testa da un'altra parte*. E in quell'uomo ho intravisto la possibilitâ DA PARTE MIA di provare sensazioni che non pensavo di poter provare più. Ma il mio attuale compagno è stato il mio amante per una sola notte. E io non avevo garanzie né certezze quando ho lasciato mio marito.
> L'ho lasciato perchè volevo tornare ad amare. Non perché avevo un paracadute.
> E se dopo un paio di settimane mi fossi trovata sola (cosa possibile) io non sarei comunque tornata indietro.
> E men che meno tornerei indietro adesso.


è questo che dicevo, sole
ho parlato di mancanza di lucidità, non di paracadute


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> Io non ho lasciato mio marito per un porto sicuro. Ho lasciato mio marito dopo una notte passata con un uomo che avrebbe potuto non volermi più vedere. L'ho lasciato perché era stata una notte diversa, certo. Perché la mattina dopo sono tornata a casa e avevo la testa da un'altra parte. E in quell'uomo ho intravisto la possibilitâ DA PARTE MIA di provare sensazioni che non pensavo di poter provare più. Ma il mio attuale compagno è stato il mio amante per una sola notte. E io non avevo garanzie né certezze quando ho lasciato mio marito.
> L'ho lasciato perchè volevo tornare ad amare. Non perché avevo un paracadute.
> E se dopo un paio di settimane mi fossi trovata sola (cosa possibile) io non sarei comunque tornata indietro.
> E men che meno tornerei indietro adesso.


Ma dopo tutto sto casino, almeno sei riuscita a suggellare la separazion in tribunale?
Cioè io ho visto in almeno un paio di casi che due persone hanno deciso di ragionare a bocce ferme.
Lei disse: io sarò la tua compagna solo dopo che tu hai sistemato le faccende con tua moglie a livello legale.
E in questo caso, questa fu la molla, che spinse lui a sistemare bene le cose, e poi ripartire con lei.
Lei mi diceva, che appunto, nonostante i sentimenti, ad una certa età ci vogliono anche garanzie e sicurezze...e fu confortata dal fatto che lui non disse un giorno...ma in capo sei mesi riuscì a fare tutto...
Poi le disse...ora ti sposo.

E fu sera e fu mattina
primo giorno!


----------



## sienne (21 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è questo che dicevo, sole
> ho parlato di mancanza di lucidità, non di paracadute


Ciao Minerva,

forse è come dice Sole ... 
perché, avevo interpretato quella frase diversamente,
se continui a leggere, secondo me, lo spiega. 
Cioè, la testa ha ritrovato chiarezza, ha riconosciuto ... 
che poteva desiderare di nuovo di provare ... 
e non si trovava più, immersa ... nelle domande ... 


sienne


----------



## Nordica (21 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> In effetti mi fa strano rileggermi... penso sia il bello di un forum. Poter tornare indietro e sfogliare certe pagine e ritrovare la me stessa che ero è una cosa che è strana e bella al tempo stesso!
> 
> Quando ho scritto quel post ero veramente a un bivio. Ma mi mancava il coraggio di decidere quale strada intraprendere... lo stesso coraggio di cui parlava Buscopann nella sua risposta.
> 
> ...


anche io ho avuto la fortuna che ho incontrato mio marito mentre stavo ancora casa con il mio ex. eravamo separati in casa ma lui non volevo che me ne andavo. incontrando mio marito ho avuto la scusa per fare le valigie....


----------



## sienne (21 Agosto 2013)

Ciao

credo ... che non esiste un percorso giusto o sbagliato da seguire,
se si decide di separarsi. ci sono tante cose ... che vanno oltre la soggettività. 
Alcuni rimangono assieme ... perché vi sono cose oggettive ... di non poco conto. 
Altri, non divorziano, ma cercano un consenso, perché ci sono cose oggettive, 
che spezzerebbero entrambi. 

È una gestiono della singola persona verso l'altro ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> anche io ho avuto la fortuna che ho incontrato mio marito mentre stavo ancora casa con il mio ex. eravamo separati in casa ma lui non volevo che me ne andavo. incontrando mio marito ho avuto la scusa per fare le valigie....


E adesso come va? Con tuo marito?
Era l'uomo dei tuo sogni?
O alla fine si è relativizzato?


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E adesso come va? Con tuo marito?
> Era l'uomo dei tuo sogni?
> O alla fine si è relativizzato?


cosa vuol dire relativizzato?
è normale , direi


----------



## Nordica (21 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E adesso come va? Con tuo marito?
> Era l'uomo dei tuo sogni?
> O alla fine si è relativizzato?


se era il uomo dei miei sogni non mi sarei iscritta qui.... non credi?

vivendo si cresce mentalmente....

ho capito che il mio ex mi amava veramente. ho capito che sono tutti uguali, che non esiste il uomo perfetto!

ho capito che noi dobbiamo trovare la nostra felicità da soli, poi il compagno e un contorno, un extra...

ho capito che sono una che da troppo, ma non me ne pento, sono io e basta!

sono felice perche sono una persona solare, per il resto stendo un velo pietoso!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> se era il uomo dei miei sogni non mi sarei iscritta qui.... non credi?
> 
> vivendo si cresce mentalmente....
> 
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up::up:
Grandissima conquista la tua!


----------



## ilnikko (21 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Sienne, il punto è che tu ci sei passata e altri no.
> Anch'io quella mattina al mio ritorno mi sono detta 'basta, mollo tutto, non ha più senso andare avanti'.
> Ma l'ho detto perché ero stanca di trovarmi sempre altrove rispetto a mio marito. Perché ero stanca di stare con uomini diversi e poi tornare a casa e fare finta di niente. Ma soprattutto perché si era risvegliato in me qualcosa. E mi piaceva sentire quel qualcosa dopo tanta aridità: volevo lasciarmi lo spazio e il tempo per viverla in modo pulito.
> Le cose poi sono andate bene. Tanti problemi, difficoltá pesantissime che avrebbero schiacciato chiunque. E invece tutto si è rafforzato.
> Io credo che non abbia importanza perché si decide: a meno che non si abbia un cervello da sedicenni, se si prende la decisione non è certo sulla scia di un entusiasmo. Ma di un'occasione. La cosa è un po' diversa


Allora non sono solo....e nemmeno pazzo :mrgreen:
queste sensazioni le conosco fin troppo bene.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> cosa vuol dire relativizzato?
> è normale , direi


Tu prova a relativizzare
uno che si crede un assoluto
poi mi dici...

Osserva in Egitto e capisci!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (21 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è questo che dicevo, sole
> ho parlato di mancanza di lucidità, non di paracadute


La mancanza di lucidità ci sarebbe stata se io prima non avessi mai pensato di lasciare mio marito. Se non avessi mai avuto prima la consapevolezza di non amarlo più. Se avessi incontrato una persona e avessi perso la testa mettendo in discussione un matrimonio che non lo era. Ma non è così. Il mio matrimonio era in discussione da almeno 2 anni.

 Diciamo che incontrare lui mi ha dato la spinta... senza volerlo eh! Perché devo dire che non ho ricevuto alcuna pressione in questo senso, anzi. Ricordo che quando gli dissi dopo qualche giorno che volevo lasciare mio marito lui ne fu stupito e un po' disorientato e io avevo paura che si spaventasse e si ritenesse parte in causa. Non era del tutto così.
Lo è diventato poi nel tempo, quando ci siamo davvero innamorati.


----------



## Sole (21 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Allora non sono solo....e nemmeno pazzo :mrgreen:
> queste sensazioni le conosco fin troppo bene.


Certo che non sei pazzo! La fine di un amore lascia dietro di sè una desolazione emotiva.
Io ringrazio il cielo per aver ritrovato la vita in quel deserto. Altro che!

Possiamo discutere fino alla nausea di come si dovrebbe lasciare e del perchè. Ma un manuale non esiste. Esiste la vita che è fatta di eventi, di incontri, di possibilità. Se io mi fossi dilungata a pensare se fosse giusto o meno mettermi subito con un altro, avrei indugiato in una vita che non mi dava più nulla e avrei perso un'esperienza preziosa, che in ogni caso mi ha dato e mi sta dando tanto.

Non rinnegheró mai tutto questo, anche se dovesse finire porterò sempre nel cuore il mio compagno, sua figlia e tutte le persone che grazie a lui fanno parte della mia vita di oggi. 
Domani si vedrá...la vita è un viaggio che non si ferma


----------



## Nordica (21 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up:
> Grandissima conquista la tua!


Si si si.... prendimi pure in giro!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> Si si si.... prendimi pure in giro!


Ma io intendevo la consapevolezza che bene o male...
Le persone non sono mai come ci appaiono...no?
Solo che appunto da innamorati si vedono solo i pregi...
E quando non sappiamo bene come è la convivenza con una persona
E' facile prendere fischi per fiaschi no?


----------



## Nordica (21 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io intendevo la consapevolezza che bene o male...
> Le persone non sono mai come ci appaiono...no?
> Solo che appunto da innamorati si vedono solo i pregi...
> E quando non sappiamo bene come è la convivenza con una persona
> E' facile prendere fischi per fiaschi no?


Credo che non sapendo cosa si vuole, crediamo di avere trovato quello che cercavamo. Ma quello che cercavamo esiste solo nella nostra testa.

;-)


----------



## Sole (21 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io intendevo la consapevolezza che bene o male...
> Le persone non sono mai come ci appaiono...no?
> Solo che appunto da innamorati si vedono solo i pregi...
> E quando non sappiamo bene come è la convivenza con una persona
> E' facile prendere fischi per fiaschi no?


Da innamorati si vedono solo i pregi? Ma quand'è stata l'ultima volta che sei stato innamorato? A 16 anni? 

A 40 e con una vita alle spalle e un bel po' di consapevolezza le cose sono un tantino diverse.

Se mai puoi decidere di mettere sul piatto della bilancia pregi e difetti e stabilire se vale la pena tollerare quello che non ti piace per poter godere del bello che arriva.

Un po' immaturo credere nel principe azzurro a una certa etá. Ma bello, invece, poter confrontarsi e misurarsi con dinamiche nuove, con una personalità che ti affascina nonostante gli spigoli, che ti mette alla prova e ti stimola...io penso sia il bello di una relazione adulta e profonda, fatta di corpi ma anche di teste pensanti, con le loro storie e i loro meccanismi che si incrociano...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> Credo che non sapendo cosa si vuole, crediamo di avere trovato quello che cercavamo. Ma quello che cercavamo esiste solo nella nostra testa.
> 
> ;-)


Esatto esiste solo nella nostra testa...
Ma se aggiungi poi uno che come me ha la mente variabile
Mi capita che poi quando ho trovato quello che cercavo...nel frattempo non mi serve più...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Da innamorati si vedono solo i pregi? Ma quand'è stata l'ultima volta che sei stato innamorato? A 16 anni?
> 
> A 40 e con una vita alle spalle e un bel po' di consapevolezza le cose sono un tantino diverse.
> 
> ...


Andata dal giudice?
Lui sancisce la separazione.
Non una tua decisione.

A 40 anni si ragiona così.

Nel mondo degli adulti e profondi.
Dove chi ha una testa pensante sancisce i tuoi futuri rapporti con il tuo ex marito
in base ad un codice civile

E decide appunto i meccanismi che s'incrociano
Il mantenimento e quant'altro.

Ma carta canta e villan dorme.

Senza la carta tu sei a tutti gli effetti una donna sposata, non al tuo nuovo compagno.


----------



## sienne (21 Agosto 2013)

Ciao 

siamo grandi e vaccinati!

alcuni, pur essendo sposati ... e il matrimonio, non prevede le ciulate con altri ... lo fanno lo stesso. 
e perché? perché non si sono separati, per motivi oggettivi di una certa portata. 

giusto? ... secondo la carta e ciò che è prestabilito no. 

e allora ... facile puntare il dito ...  ...

strano ... nel mondo degli adulti ... quante cose accadano ...

sienne


----------



## sienne (21 Agosto 2013)

Ciao 

ma ora, a parte a certe accuse morali, che non servono a niente. 

Suppongo che in Italia sia la stessa cosa come qui in Svizzera. 
Cioè, prima del divorzio, vi è la separazione legale. 
E ciò significa, che durante questo periodo si è sciolti dai vincoli,
ed è un periodo, che può servire o a ritrovarsi ... o che porta al divorzio.

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma ora, a parte a certe accuse morali, che non servono a niente.
> 
> ...


Ma non so in Svizzera
Ma la separazione legale: è sancita da un giudice in un tribunale.
Altrimenti

Ma capisci se non l'avessi vista capitare non ci crederei no?

Ma è capitata.

Lui va da una e dice sono separato.
Sta qua l'accoglie in casa.

Invece non era vero che era separato.
E la moglie lo inchiodò alle sue responsabilità.

Altrimenti sai che bello?
Mi sveglio domani mattina e dico...
Ah io da oggi non sono più sposato!

Ma anzi decido che da domani sarò il marito di Lunapiena.

Se poi finisco in un posto di igiene mentale insomma....non è che...

COmunque bon...
Da domani sono il marito di Lunapiena.
Perchè dopo un lungo lavoro di introspezione personale 
mi sono innamorato.


----------



## Sole (21 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Andata dal giudice?
> Lui sancisce la separazione.
> Non una tua decisione.
> 
> ...


Certo che sono andata dal giudice! Io sono separata legalmente, ovvio. Abbiamo avuto una separazione consensuale, siamo in accordo su ogni cosa e ci siamo organizzati benissimo, direi.

Cosa ti fa credere il contrario scusa?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Certo che sono andata dal giudice! Io sono separata legalmente, ovvio. Abbiamo avuto una separazione consensuale, siamo in accordo su ogni cosa e ci siamo organizzati benissimo, direi.
> 
> Cosa ti fa credere il contrario scusa?


I tempi ridottissimi...
In genere...almeno da noi...ci vogliono i tempi biblici...almeno un anno...
E poi perchè dal mio punto di vista di uomo che ama poco, ma che porta casa la pagnotta
Mi sembra che ci sia troppo accento sul mondo dei sentimenti, che lascio volentieri a mia figlia tredicenne,
e poco sugli aspetti pratici no?

Magari avete fatto presto perchè non c'erano grandi interessi materiali in gioco no?
Immobili e quant'altro...

Sai io sono molto innamorato delle mie cose...
Ci fosse una donna che io abbia mai accarezzato o preso in braccio con la cura e le dedizione con cui prendo in mano i miei libri eh? E guai chi me li tocca...

Poi non lo so...
Che dirti...le donne separate che conosco io...non partirebbero mai in quarta con un altro uomo, o per lo meno, non se lo tirerebbero mai in casa...perchè hanno paura di soffrire ancora o che ne so...

Mica tutte sono coraggiose come te no?
Poi desso ho l'esperienza del mio amico vedovo che si è risposato...
Porco can...guarda...

Un tizzone d'inferno caduto nel paradiso...
AH l'amor...


----------



## Sole (21 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> siamo grandi e vaccinati!
> 
> ...


Ma infatti pensavo la stessa cosa. Tutto questo attaccamento alla carta (giusto eh, per carità) da parte di chi giustifica il tradimento e il sesso fuori dal matrimonio.


----------



## Sole (21 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I tempi ridottissimi...
> In genere...almeno da noi...ci vogliono i tempi biblici...almeno un anno...
> E poi perchè dal mio punto di vista di uomo che ama poco, ma che porta casa la pagnotta
> Mi sembra che ci sia troppo accento sul mondo dei sentimenti, che lascio volentieri a mia figlia tredicenne,
> ...


Tempi ridottissimi?? Sono passati più di 15 mesi! Dall'accordo preso con l'avvocato all'udienza passano al massimo 4-5 mesi qui da noi.

Ti ringrazio per la preoccupazione, qui tutto bene  
Io e il mio ex marito siamo persone intelligenti e di buon senso e vogliamo bene ai nostri bambini. E tutto è stato deciso con l'unico scopo di tutelare loro. Delle cose materiali a noi frega poco. Abbiamo sempre ragionato così, anche se abbiamo una mente da tredicenni.

E se i nostri figli oggi sono sereni e felici è anche per merito nostro. E per nostro intendo di tutti quelli che li circondano, non solo noi genitori.


----------



## sienne (21 Agosto 2013)

Ciao

qui, puoi chiedere il divorzio,
dopo due anni che non vivi più assieme. 

molte famiglie qui, decidono di rimanere separati per anni. 
e di non chiedere il divorzio ... questioni finanziari ecc. 

l'abbiamo fatto pure noi, cioè, per ora, solo la separazione di vita. 
se dovessi chiedere il divorzio ... lui finirebbe sotto la soglia minima,
pur guadagnando molto bene. a chi serve ciò? a chi giova ciò? 
cioè, lui è il padre di nostra figlia. 
se sta male lui, sta male lei ... se sta male lei, sto male io ... che festa!
E per che cosa? Per non essere capaci di accordarsi? Ma per favore! 
In certi casi, metti via tutto! L'unico scopo è, trovare la soluzione 
migliore per tutti! E fai un contratto ... e che diamine ... 

La morale, la lascerei proprio stare ... per favore!
Già solo per il semplice fatto ... di sposarsi in Chiesa e poi condurre una certa vita. 
(Non mi sono sposata in Chiesa, non sono credente)
Ora mi potrai dire, neanche io sono credente ... come la metti metti ... due sono le cose:
1. Una persona che non è credente, cosa ci va a fare in Chiesa a sposarsi?
A giurare davanti a Dio? 
2. E se invece è credente, perché giura e poi non mantiene la parola data a Dio?

Ehhh ... come la mettiamo? Come lo voliamo definire? 
Secondo il tuo repertorio di accuse che fai ... bisognerebbe dire,
che la serietà e la coerenza della persona... se ne andata a quel paese ... 
persona, che poco vale ... 
Dura ... è molto dura ... non mi piace tanto ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Tempi ridottissimi?? Sono passati più di 15 mesi! Dall'accordo preso con l'avvocato all'udienza passano al massimo 4-5 mesi qui da noi.
> 
> Ti ringrazio per la preoccupazione, qui tutto bene
> Io e il mio ex marito siamo persone intelligenti e di buon senso e vogliamo bene ai nostri bambini. E tutto è stato deciso con l'unico scopo di tutelare loro. Delle cose materiali a noi frega poco. Abbiamo sempre ragionato così, anche se abbiamo una mente da tredicenni.
> ...


Buon per loro...
Buon per tutti...


----------



## Arianna (23 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> In effetti mi fa strano rileggermi... penso sia il bello di un forum. Poter tornare indietro e sfogliare certe pagine e ritrovare la me stessa che ero è una cosa che è strana e bella al tempo stesso!
> 
> Quando ho scritto quel post ero veramente a un bivio. Ma mi mancava il coraggio di decidere quale strada intraprendere... lo stesso coraggio di cui parlava Buscopann nella sua risposta.
> 
> ...


un abbraccio grande


----------



## Sole (23 Agosto 2013)

Arianna ha detto:


> un abbraccio grande


Grazie mille! Ricambio


----------



## knosso (30 Agosto 2013)

cara Sole,

sono nuova ma mi trovo a un bivio simile a quello che hai vissuto tu. Volevo solo dirti che mi è davvero di grande aiuto rileggere il thread di quando ti trovavi davanti alla scelta, e sapere che ora stai bene. Mi ritrovo tantissimo in quello che scrivevi, anche io mi sento amata da lui e non c'è un vero punto di rottura, ma sono due anni che ci siamo allontanati e non sento più di amare, e che mi sento altrove, mi sento che questa relazione di coppia non mi fa crescere e anzi butta verso il basso le energie che potrei impiegare diversamente. Non abbiamo figli e stiamo ancora bene insieme, ma so che posso dare di più e la sensazione di stallo mi fa morire ogni giorno di più. Non so cosa farò ma certamente la tua storia mi è di ispirazione. Volevo solo dirtelo e mandarti un abbraccio virtuale!

Gemma


----------



## Sole (30 Agosto 2013)

knosso ha detto:


> cara Sole,
> 
> sono nuova ma mi trovo a un bivio simile a quello che hai vissuto tu. Volevo solo dirti che mi è davvero di grande aiuto rileggere il thread di quando ti trovavi davanti alla scelta, e sapere che ora stai bene. Mi ritrovo tantissimo in quello che scrivevi, anche io mi sento amata da lui e non c'è un vero punto di rottura, ma sono due anni che ci siamo allontanati e non sento più di amare, e che mi sento altrove, mi sento che questa relazione di coppia non mi fa crescere e anzi butta verso il basso le energie che potrei impiegare diversamente. Non abbiamo figli e stiamo ancora bene insieme, ma so che posso dare di più e la sensazione di stallo mi fa morire ogni giorno di più. Non so cosa farò ma certamente la tua storia mi è di ispirazione. Volevo solo dirtelo e mandarti un abbraccio virtuale!
> 
> Gemma


Grazie!
Accetto volentieri l'abbraccio, lo ricambio e ti auguro di cuore che tu riesca a trovare la strada giusta per te!
Chiunque abbia troncato una storia importante si è trovato davanti a quel bivio...saperlo aiuta, a volte!

Ciao


----------

